

Awesome Papervision + Webcam Effect - ujeezy
http://interactive.digitalpictures.com.au/

======
sh1mmer
This is such a compelling demo because it's based on common technology
available to millions of people. Doing it with Flash and a webcam was a stroke
of genius.

When stuff is in a lab it's less compelling. I saw one of the Microsoft multi-
touch tables recently. My first thought? "Oh, it's just a giant iPhone"
Apple's made multi-touch everyday, that was the hard problem.

------
ujeezy
According to my brother (and one of the commenters), this type of thing was
already done with a Yu Gi Oh game. I feel like I'm behind the times here --
are there other examples of this effect in the wild? This is the coolest thing
I've seen in a while :)

~~~
ivanstojic
Something like this was already available as a commercial package in Japan.

Some of the features included a cube-shaped pedestal with which the virtual
character interacted, as well as several other "symbols" which could have been
used to reward, punish or "pleasure" the virtual character.

~~~
ujeezy
Nice... a reasonable next step for this prototype would be to recognize finger
tips (via some kind of glove) so you can start interacting with the virtual
scene (I remember seeing something like this elsewhere...) -- my first
instinct was to try to smush that green monster :)

------
mikeryan
I actually saw a demo of this at a conference last week. At a cocktail hour
afterward a guy had this working with his cellphone and his business card.

They're using it for some really cool alternate reality interactive events.

------
timcederman
Ah yes, fiducial markers are excellent. HIT lab in New Zealand have been doing
great stuff with them for years...

------
asmosoinio
Kills my browser (Chrome and Firefox), which seems to happen often now that I
upgraded to Flash 10.

Note to self: Never upgrade to the next version of Flash plugin before it has
been available for a while.

------
bprater
Very impressive. 20fps from Flash is pretty cool.

I printed out the template and it worked as sold! Hopefully they will make the
source available.

